# Epek Photo Contest



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Epek is offering a photo contest for the best photo of "Epek Hunts". It will be a weekly contest. Looking for clarity, smiles, cleanliness of the animal, Position and lighting. Size will not make a difference.
The weekly winner will get a free pack of broadheads.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am on it like stink on a ape.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Do Whitetails out of Iowa or Nebraska count?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:
[attachment=0:tueevvbj]IMG_0623.JPG[/attachment:tueevvbj]

I'll make sure I take good pictures of Deercatcherguys bull that he knocks down tonight, he needs another 3. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> Epek is offering a photo contest for the best photo of "Epek Hunts". It will be a weekly contest. Looking for clarity, smiles, cleanliness of the animal, Position and lighting. Size will not make a difference.
> The weekly winner will get a free pack of broadheads.


what if i put a picture of a friends animal killed with epeks will i be able to win?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything killed by an Epek can be entered. It can be a Whitetail from where ever. The person that submits the photo is in the contest, not necesarily the one that is the hunter. Tree, If you want to submit that photo, you need to go to the website and enter it in the contest and send it there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Greg already gave me some, thus the green smiley guy. :wink: 

We gonna kill mark a goodun this weekend. He said that he doesn't really care if he kills a bull or not, he just wants to win the Epek's.

PS, you should post a link to the contest. Mo easier that way.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> PS, you should post a link to the contest. Mo easier that way.


Fo Some, maybe. I'm not that smart.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://epekhunting.com/contest.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fo him, apparently.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Fo him, apparently.


Just show me the photo's of Marks monster bull.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Scott I'm not set up to post emails from there for some reason. Can you take my picture from off of here?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you have glue-on EPEKs? I'm currently hunting with my recurve so I thought if I'm going that high-tech I might as well shoot an EPEK head.
Just kidding, but I'd enjoy seeing some of you guy's pictures anyway.

Treehugginhunter, that terain looks aweful familiar. I used to live in Lahina, Maui and in Lanai City, Lanai. The muflon were mostly on Kauai. Am I very far off?


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

If you can get Idaho to allow mechanical broadheads I'd love to shoot them. I can't believe they still outlaw them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Do you have glue-on EPEKs? I'm currently hunting with my recurve so I thought if I'm going that high-tech I might as well shoot an EPEK head.
> Just kidding, but I'd enjoy seeing some of you guy's pictures anyway.
> 
> Treehugginhunter, that terain looks aweful familiar. I used to live in Lahina, Maui and in Lanai City, Lanai. The muflon were mostly on Kauai. Am I very far off?


North East side of Lanai. If you lived in Lanai, There's no way you don't know my buddy Steve. When did you live there? That sheep died 15' from the abyss. Good thing that EPEK killed him quickly. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

22, Mark tried to kill me this weekend.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Did he score? I just saw his facebook of you dancing naked and his photo was with an elk!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ah-oh, false alarm. He was riding a bronze elk in the photo and it was small so I hadn't gone to his Photo's to check it out, I imediately went here to see the story.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I almost used an EPEK on treehugg this weekend. He took me into some pretty hairy areas. Do hunting buddies count in your little contest?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracing us with thine presence? If I were to be put down by archery tackle, I would be honored if it were the XC-3.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> North East side of Lanai. If you lived in Lanai, There's no way you don't know my buddy Steve. When did you live there? That sheep died 15' from the abyss. Good thing that EPEK killed him quickly


It's been a few years since I lived there. I don't remember any Steve. I worked for Castle and Cook Inc. on Lanai and Maul Land and Pineapple on Maui.
I have seen the mouflons on the north side of the island. Even though they call Lanai the desert isle, it's still a beautiful place. I've killed a few mouflon and Corsican rams over the years. I'm not so sure killing one is a great testiment to Epeks as mouflon die so easily, but you made a great shot, got a really good ram in one of the most beautiful places on earth. Congragulations and good luck.


----------



## timberline (Aug 31, 2009)

Heres a bull I shot on the Nebo on Saturday complete pass thru with an EPEK clipped the back of the lungs and destroyed his liver.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great elk! 

Did the head not deploy?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Great elk!
> 
> Did the head not deploy?


Great Bull! The blades did deploy... The blades always deploy. You can tell because they are in the "debarbed" position. The blades will relax into this position after they deploy, or if they stick into something, such as the ground and you pull it out.

How far did it go before demise?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Timberline! Awesome bull! What does he score?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, how far did he go, and was the trail hard to find?


----------



## timberline (Aug 31, 2009)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Yeah, how far did he go, and was the trail hard to find?


He left a great blood trail the EPEK wrecked his ship hard. He went maybe 250 yards



GaryFish said:


> Great elk!
> 
> Did the head not deploy?


The head deployed and worked to perfection.



longbow said:


> Wow Timberline! Awesome bull! What does he score?


330's


----------

